# icq



## Montz (1. Juni 2001)

ich hab da ne frage:

ich hab schon gesehn dass man per link (html) jemanden eine message schreiben kann! kann wer diesen link bitte posten! und wenns geht auch noch denzum adden in die contact list!!!

danke! 

montz


----------



## Quentin (1. Juni 2001)

benutz bitte das nächste mal gleich die forum suchfunktion 

dazu gibts schon einen thread (im icq forum..)

wer suchet der findet 

ich werde dir jez keinen link posten, damit du das suchen lernst *bestraf* 

gruß


----------



## Klon (1. Juni 2001)

Wenn du ganz genau hinschaust siehst du bei mir unten unter meinem Beitrag die ICQ Blume und die ICQ Blume mit "Add Me" daneben... so nun schaust du in den Source, suchst nach "68849178" und schwups landeste in der Zeile wo der Link ist.

Suchfunktion nächstes mal, thx.


----------



## Quentin (1. Juni 2001)

pft klon...

warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht? hehe 

is auf alle fälle einfacher als zu suchen...

gruß


----------



## Montz (1. Juni 2001)

*ok*

wetten ich hab die beste methode?!

ich fahr mit der maus über den link => rechte maustaste => verknüpfung kopieren!!!

hehe 1 Ru|_3


----------



## Quentin (1. Juni 2001)

na siehste, eigenständiges denken bringts ja doch


----------



## Klon (1. Juni 2001)

Über sowas kann ich mich schon wieder Ärgern... also eigentlich kuckt man erst ins Handbuch und ruft dann die Hotline an ... :]


----------



## Quentin (1. Juni 2001)

*8 punkte liste*

hm...

1) keine hilfe dateien lesen
2) freunde fragen
3) techniker rufen
4) sich darüber beschweren das die firmen keine leicht zu bedienende software programmieren können
5) nach 10 stunden noch immer nicht draufkommen das der fehler bei einem selbst liegt
6) siehe punkt 4
7) siehe punkt 6
8) sich aus der computerwelt verabschieden


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (1. Juni 2001)

> 8) sich aus der computerwelt verabschieden



oki, bye


----------

